# HammerStahl vs Saladmaster



## John Doe (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello

Looking to buy a new set of pots and pans, I have been very interested in 316ti metals used in both of these products. There is a huge price discrepancy among the two products with the Saladmaster being 300% more expensive than the Hammerstahl. Both products claim excellence, quality, and authenticity with their 316ti. Just wondering if anybody has had any experience with either of these products and could steer me in one direction or the other. 

Thanks
John


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd skip the titanium. It's fussy to care for and not as long lived as regular clad ware.


----------

